# 99 Merc 25hp shift link problem!!!



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have broken 2 of the plastic ends on the shift linkage in the last 3 months. I have checked and set the length per the factory manual.
What gives? What else should I check?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Had the same problem on a yami 50.
Carried a spare safety-wired under the cowling.
Mine was caused by the leverage created by the console shifter.
Can you adjust the stops on your shifter so as to limit the range of motion?

My solution was to not put my hand on top of the shifter
but to hold down lower, to cut down on the leverage.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Purely from a mechanical point of view it sounds like you are shearing off the linkage. Limit the range of motion. Never had to deal with that problem myself, but I agree with Brett.

Swamp


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Brett I think you are on to something. I had thought about the shifter aspect myself, and it does have an adjustment. Now I'll have to figure out which way and how much to adjust :-/. 
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

One more thing...don't rest your hand or hang onto the throttle/shifter
to keep your balance when running. Using the shifter as a grab bar
will result in that little nylon clip snapping again. Had to explain that
to a guest on a trip once, while making an on water repair.

Good thing I kept the spare under the cowl...


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Brett you didn't hand them the push pole and say: "Guess what, you've been promoted!"?


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

> Brett you didn't hand them the push pole and say: "Guess what, you've been promoted!"?


I've tried that and we wind up going in very tight circles until I can't stand it anymore, and climb back up on the platform.

Re- measured and set everything today including an adjustment to the shift cable. Shifted it a hundred times while running on the hose without a problem, so we'll see what happens.

Oh! And I put a spare on board (just in case).


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I have only broken this part once on my Merc, luckily it was at the ramp. We reloaded boat and drove up the street to the dealer they fixed in 10 min. and never had another issue. Mine was on a tiller motor so remote throttle might be another issue.


----------

